# Grafikkarte kaputt, neue muss her ATI HD 7850 oder Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 TI?



## Sky117 (3. Juni 2012)

Tag allerseits,
da meine Grafikkarte den Geist im Rechner aufgegeben hat muss eine neue her, entweder die GTX 560 TI oder die ATI HD 7850, welche lohnt ich mehr? Spielt der Hersteller dabei auch eine Rolle?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Juni 2012)

Welche CPU ist denn verbaut?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Und was hattest Du bisher für eine Karte?

Grundsätzlich ist die 7850 schneller und benötigt weniger Strom, kostet aber halt auch mehr. Der HErsteller spielt eine Rolle, wenn es um die Lüftung = Lautstärke geht. zB die 7850 von Sapphire sind sehr leise, auch die OC-Version (also ab Werk übertaktet)


----------



## Sky117 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe den AMD Hexacore Phenom II X6 1090T, bisher hatte ich eine AMD Radein HD 5850


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Ich würd da eher direkt eine 7850 nehmen. Was kannst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Sky117 (3. Juni 2012)

hmm mehr als 200-250 will ich eigentlich net ausgeben


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Dann passt die Sapphire 7850 OC perfekt, die solltest Du für ca 230€ bekommen, und die ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX 570, hat dabei dazu noch einen deutlich niedrigeren Strombedarf (auch weniger als eine 5850)  UND ist recht leise.


----------



## Sky117 (3. Juni 2012)

ok danke dir
die normale oder die oc#ß was ist da der unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

OC ist ab Werk übertaktet und daher etwas schneller, die "normale" ist dafür dann etwas preiswerter.


----------

